# Plus de son suite chute



## Makineju (22 Juillet 2014)

Salut à tous,
Suite à une chute, mon ipad 2 n'a plus de son (haut parleur et casque). Par AirPlay ou Bluetooth c'est ok.
J'ai bien entendu vérifié que le son soit bien activé dans les paramètres, j'ai bien nettoyé tous les connecteurs Jack et dock mais rien n'y fait.
Peut être un de vous aurais une solution ou m'aiguiller pour savoir si ça pourrait provenir d'une des pièces.
Merci d'avance de vos réponses éclairées.


----------



## adixya (22 Juillet 2014)

Ce serait pas le haut parleur qui est endommagé ?


----------



## r e m y (22 Juillet 2014)

Ou la prise jack de l'écouteur dessoudée


----------



## adixya (22 Juillet 2014)

Comme c'est les deux qui n'ont pas de son et pas soit le haut parler soit le casque, il doit y avoir du hardware endommagé...

Il n'est plus sous garantie ?


----------



## nifex (22 Juillet 2014)

L'iPad a l'air extrêmement difficile à réparer, iFix ne vend pratiquement aucune pièce de remplacement vu sa mauvaise note de réparabilité...

http://eustore.ifixit.com/en/Parts/iPad-Parts/


----------



## Makineju (23 Juillet 2014)

Merci de vos réponses.  Effectivement les deux ne fonctionnant pas je doute que la prise jack et le hp soient hs en même temps. La réparation me coûterai un bras, c'est beaucoup plus compliqué qu'un iphone a à ouvrir. La carte mère a du prendre un pette. Bon le son par bt fonctionne mais ce n'est pas pratique il me faut une enceinte en permanence. Je vais donc m'en contenter


----------



## r e m y (24 Juillet 2014)

La prise jack dessoudée peut faire croire qu'un casque est branché ce qui coupe la sortie sur le HP


----------



## Makineju (24 Juillet 2014)

Oui mais sauf erreur lorsqu'un casque est branché quand on monte ou baisse le son avec les boutons, la notification qui apparaît a l'écran indique qu'un casque est connecté. Dans mon cas il n'y a pas cette mention


----------



## r e m y (25 Juillet 2014)

Alors effectivement c'est que le problème est plus sérieux...


----------



## fenelon (25 Juillet 2014)

bonsoir,

les prises jacks ont pour but de transferer le son vers un casque en interrompant la liaison audio vers les hp,il est donc possible que cette liaison soit endommagée (soulevée par exemple, comme quant on introduit le jack casque), interrompant de fait le son sur les hp.
c'est un phénomène souvent rencontré sur les tv.


----------



## r e m y (25 Juillet 2014)

C'était aussi mon idée, mais le test fait par Makineju au post #8 montre que ce n'est pas ça


----------



## fenelon (26 Juillet 2014)

je pense que si il n'y a pas de liaison aucune , aucune indication n'apparaitra à l'écran.


----------



## Makineju (26 Juillet 2014)

Oui bref c'est la loose parce que soit je reste comme ça avec une enceinte bluetooth, ce que je fait actuellement, soit je le fait réparer sans savoir les réparations à effectuer et donc le prix.
Pour info, j'ai trouver une enceinte qui se fixe directement à la tablette pas chère. Ça ne vaut pas les haut de gamme de la catégorie mais pour dépanner ça suffit (Carbon Audio Zooka)


----------

